# Should be a Utah Type Year for the Rivalry



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

This year is gearing up to be a good year for the Utes and their rivalry against the Cougs. It is setting up perfect. They will be playing for nothing more than bragging rights. The Utes have always hung their whole season on whether or not they beat the Y. 

Two wannabes from the MWC with high hopes of pulling off dreamland seasons. And eyes wide open with the sparkling hopes of national recognition and playing with the big boys, once again dashed, (they only come around for these teams measured in decades) will set the stage for Utah to claim a great season for beating the Y and BYU looking back to 1984 once again.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

If Utah beats TCU then BYU they could still get into a BCS game, it is possible. Boise State would need to slip up. You are obviously baiting and I will take it, Utah, BYU and TCU have all proved they can play with the big boys. Even the bigs boys don't win them all. If Utah, BYU and TCU had the money and facilities that Texas and others have they would dominate the so called dominate teams. I guess you could say they get a lot more bang for there buck. 8)


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Utah will not beat TCU. I predict it right now. Come Nov 14th---TOOT, TOOT, TOOT, the freight train horn will be screaming. TCU still remembers the fluke win Utah took last season. It's been circled on the calendar for a year. Depending on how TCU wants to handle the game it could be as ugly as the BYU loss.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> Utah will not beat TCU. I predict it right now. Come Nov 11th---TOOT, TOOT, TOOT, the freight train horn will be screaming. TCU still remembers the fluke win Utah took last season. It's been circled on the calendar for a year. Depending on how TCU wants to handle the game it could be as ugly as the BYU loss.


I don't know if Utah will win that game, I won't put it past them, but last year was no fluke win. I love it when people say that, Utah drove something like 90 yards down the field and won the game. Did TCU make some mistakes along the way, they did, but don't call it a fluke because it was not. And the thing about Utah that BYU does not have is they match up well against TCU, they have team speed and big athletes.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I think the Utes have a chance of beating TCU. It all depends on which Utes offense shows up. I think that the Utah defense is more than capable of handling the TCU offense, but the TCU defense is tough. The Utes O has to play much better than they have in the past few games. If the utes can keep pressure on Dalton, he's like a deer in the headlights!!!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Well...Most peole who watched the game said it was a fluke win. But that's water under the bridge--this year there's no question TCU will provide a BEATDOWN!! They are that good. Utah is nowhere near the team they were last year.

The only intangable is emotion and attitude. If Utah can go in there like they did last year in the bowl game--I give them a chance. Other than that--TOOT!, TOOT!, TOOT!


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

But you gave BYU a chance at first to beat TCU? I think the biggest difference between BYU and the Utes is BYU plays with a ton of emotion (can be good or bad). BYU can kick your ass if things are going their way, but when things start happening against them, its like a building falling. Hall can be one of the best qb's in the nation when things are going his way, but a interception or 2, can totally change the way he plays. He seems to get frustrated really easily. Same with the rest of the team. 

The Utes on the other hand seem to play more with the basics. Go out & play for that drive, and that drive alone. It just seems that something that happened previously in the game doesnt effect them as much as a team. Mabey its the young guys they have dont quite have the emotion of a senior playing his last year there.

TCU on the other hand, they are just great at what they do. But Im not sure if there is a team in the conference that is more predictable . Problem is they are so **** good at what they do, and how they do it that nobody can stop them. They can say "im throwing the ball here, try to stop me". They stick to their game plan whether the game is going in their favor or not.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

The sad thing is... their passing game isn't their only weapon. I'd actually put their very quick backs and Kerley in the return game ahead of their passing attack. I watched the replay on the Mtn last night. Half the time, their backs who were EXTREMELY quick had the corner before the Cougars even thought about sealing it off. Ridiculously quick... thats the whole TCU team apparently. Can the Ute D hang with that speed? We'll see I guess... but the TCU D should have no problem shutting down the Utah offense, which has looked pretty weak against anyone worth a darn this season. If Utah wins, they'll have to have their D step up, because their offense won't get them anywhere.... even against BYU at the end of the season. :?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> TCU still remembers the fluke win Utah took last season. It's been circled on the calendar for a year. Depending on how TCU wants to handle the game it could be as ugly as the BYU loss.


I can also say that the UTES have TCU and BYU circled on their calendar this year.



> Well...Most peole who watched the game said it was a fluke win. But that's water under the bridge--this year there's no question TCU will provide a BEATDOWN!! They are that good. Utah is nowhere near the team they were last year.


It's true The UTES aren't as good this year as they were last year. They have a new QB who is going to turn out pretty good I think. TCU missed field goals. They couldn't get the job done when it counted the most. The UTES got the job done and came back and won the game.



> If Utah wins, they'll have to have their D step up, because their offense won't get them anywhere.... even against BYU at the end of the season.


The Ute Offense always shows up when it matters the most. They showed up in overtime during the Airforce game and made the touchdown. How many times did the offense lag last year and they still won all their games. Their offense lagged in the TCU game until the final 2 minutes. The offense could wake up everyone during the TCU game.

The UTES could be deadly against TCU and BYU if the UTES offense played like their defense.

Robert Johnson will need to create a lot of turnovers.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Utah isn't nearly as good as they were last year. Kyle Whittingham is, IMO, one of the best in the game at defensive preparation. I want to predict a BYU-like beating. I think TCU is that much better than the Utes. I'll say Coach Whitt has enough tricks up his sleeve to make a game of it for about 3 quarters. 

BYU rivalry game? 34-31. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

The bad thing for the Utah offense is this game is in Ft. Worth.... as if TCU needed anything else in their favor. Utahs offense this year acts like they have terets or something... just random spurts here and there but never anything consistent. If they stay true to form, anytime they play anyone decent, they have a good shot at losing. To say they're good because they came back and beat Air Force... thats a stretch. Air Force is a tough team, but Utah shouldn't have gotten taken to overtime against them.... sixteen points isn't going to get it done against many folks in the MWC and looking good against UNLV...well, who doesn't? :lol: The Ute offense should get another practice week this weekend against Wyoming, but they'll have to go all Emeril Legasse and kick it up another notch if they want any positive results out of the end of their season.  I don't know that the TCU score will be BYU-ish... but I don't think Utah will really challenge TCU in Texas. As for the end of the season, its going to be interesting for sure.... it'll be another season making game for one team or the other.


----------

